# Bacolod living



## forestacres (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm retired from Canada and now living in Bacolod and being fairly new to the Philippines, am interested in meeting other expats in the area, or possibly a golf partner.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

There are a lot of people on this forum that are extremely helpful. I am sure that you will get most of the answers that you need here.

I am not in Bacolod, but have visited there a couple of times. It is a nice mid-sized town. Where about do you live, and how do you like it so far? Are you in a house, apartment, or condo?

Good luck to you!


----------



## forestacres (Mar 5, 2014)

bbazor said:


> There are a lot of people on this forum that are extremely helpful. I am sure that you will get most of the answers that you need here.
> 
> I am not in Bacolod, but have visited there a couple of times. It is a nice mid-sized town. Where about do you live, and how do you like it so far? Are you in a house, apartment, or condo?
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thanks for the reply. I have been in Bacolod since last June and am renting a house in the Villa Angela subdivision. So far I like it but there are still a few glitches adjusting to the culture here and I'm gradually getting used to the ways of doing business here. I'm more comfortable living in a mid size town rather than Manilla or even Cebu but I guess it depends what you're looking for.
Do you come here regularly for vacations?


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

forestacres said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have been in Bacolod since last June and am renting a house in the Villa Angela subdivision. So far I like it but there are still a few glitches adjusting to the culture here and I'm gradually getting used to the ways of doing business here. I'm more comfortable living in a mid size town rather than Manilla or even Cebu but I guess it depends what you're looking for.
> Do you come here regularly for vacations?


Typically, I go to Baguio because I own a condo there. Sometimes I like to travel and scout out different places. I have been to Bacolod two times. The first time was 2008 and again in last December. It is a nice place, but I still don't know where I want to have my second home. I need to visit Davao and Cebu as well. I know that I will miss Costco if I go to a small town. Cebu and Davao both have S & R (a Costco clone). When I make my permanent move later this year, I will use Baguio as my base while traveling and scouting out different places. I am sure that I will go to Bacolod again someday. It is a nice town and fairly clean. Out of curiosity, do you mind if I ask about your house? Are you renting or did you buy? What is the total cost if you bought and what is the association fees and amenities? If you rent, how much is it and do you have to pay association fees as well as rent. 

BTW, my name is Ben and thanks for the reply.


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

*Visiting next week*



bbazor said:


> Typically, I go to Baguio because I own a condo there. Sometimes I like to travel and scout out different places. I have been to Bacolod two times. The first time was 2008 and again in last December. It is a nice place, but I still don't know where I want to have my second home. I need to visit Davao and Cebu as well. I know that I will miss Costco if I go to a small town. Cebu and Davao both have S & R (a Costco clone). When I make my permanent move later this year, I will use Baguio as my base while traveling and scouting out different places. I am sure that I will go to Bacolod again someday. It is a nice town and fairly clean. Out of curiosity, do you mind if I ask about your house? Are you renting or did you buy? What is the total cost if you bought and what is the association fees and amenities? If you rent, how much is it and do you have to pay association fees as well as rent.
> 
> BTW, my name is Ben and thanks for the reply.


The wife and I are visiting Bacolod next week for a month. We plan on moving there at the end of the year. We will be looking for a rental house while were there that may come available at the end of the year. My mother-in-law is 99 years old so we are planning to hundred your birthday with the rest of the family while we are there this month. Only been to a couple places in the Philippines are planning to do a lot of traveling and visiting as many of the thousand Islands as I can. Anyone with suggestions or comments feel free to reply. Have a great day. 

Kem & Connie - Phoenix AZ:israel:


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

kememetz said:


> The wife and I are visiting Bacolod next week for a month. We plan on moving there at the end of the year. We will be looking for a rental house while were there that may come available at the end of the year. My mother-in-law is 99 years old so we are planning to hundred your birthday with the rest of the family while we are there this month. Only been to a couple places in the Philippines are planning to do a lot of traveling and visiting as many of the thousand Islands as I can. Anyone with suggestions or comments feel free to reply. Have a great day.
> 
> Kem & Connie - Phoenix AZ:israel:


If your wife is a Filipina, she should know where to go. Many of the common places are Tagaytay. Baguio, Vigan, Boracay, Palawan, Bohol, Cebu, Dumaguette...... the others here know more than me and could give you many leads. BTW, sorry if I misspelled some of the Cities.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

forestacres said:


> Hi, I'm retired from Canada and now living in Bacolod and being fairly new to the Philippines, am interested in meeting other expats in the area, or possibly a golf partner.


There is a group of Bacolod Expats that meets the 1st Saturday of every month at Nature's Village Resort (Talisay).


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks for the info*



overmyer said:


> There is a group of Bacolod Expats that meets the 1st Saturday of every month at Nature's Village Resort (Talisay).


I am going to try to make the meeting in April. Thanks for the info.


----------



## martin andersen (Mar 3, 2011)

*Golf partner*



forestacres said:


> Hi, I'm retired from Canada and now living in Bacolod and being fairly new to the Philippines, am interested in meeting other expats in the area, or possibly a golf partner.


Hello,

I will be in the Bacolod / Silay / e.b. Magalona / Victorias area March April May 2015.
I would like to play some golf, especially at the Victorias golf club .....the two courses in Bacolod would be ok also, but I think they are fairly exclusive and a bit pricey? So if you are interested in a "walk in the park " with a 62 year old ,16 handicap golfer, let me know.
Thanks.


----------

